# DP of Tzeentch Conversion.



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

I really don't like the current Daemon Prince available. So I was trying to figure what I am going to do about a DP with mark of Tzeentch. I was thinking about what minis I could use that had flames or feathers and decided on the Balrog from the LoTR line of GW. I just got the model today and put it together. I have always loved this mini. I was sceptical about the LoTR minis being based on the movies but I think Citadel did a bang up job with this line. Here are the conversion ideas for this mini: Take GS and scupt a beak, create some kind of armor, add flames to the wings and limbs, and attach appropriate Tzeentchian iconograpy. What do you guys think? As soon as I do the conversions I will post some pics.:victory:


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

i think the balrog is way too much khorne in appearance to convert it into some convincing tzeentch dp. sounds at least of a real heavy load of work to me. but i will watch out for it..


----------



## Veritax (Sep 20, 2008)

Seems like a great idea.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

This would probably be one that I would need to see but it may be easier to get a Lord of Change head and wings to add to the Balrog's body. Something that I was looking at that may have possibilties would the head of a Nightmare from the dark elf range. I'm not sure if the head is the right size or not since I have not had time to see if it would work of not but it also has a beak shaped face.

It will be intersting to see this going because like you I want a little variety in my daemon princes.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

I don't think the balrog is too Khornate to be used as a Tzeentch DP. We just usually see it modelled as a Khorne Daemon that we usually just think of it that way. Sounds good man, GO FOR IT!!!!


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I think it'd work great with a few changes of actual pieces. Maybe change the headto something similar to the hippogryph or griffon models, or a dragon, and change the wings to something feathered. after those changes it's be much easier to see as tzeentch


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

Ok I have done the beak turned out quite well. Now I need some help. Does anyone know a tutorial for making armor for minis? I have run out of GS has anyone had any luck with sculpting Mighty Putty? I have 12 tubes of that stuff and was wondering.


----------



## Crimson_Chin (Feb 20, 2009)

I've heard it dries really quickly, but comes out ok. I'd use if for armiture, but honestly green or brown stuff is probably much better for finishing work.

I've heard brown is best for armor actually, as it holds edges better than green stuff.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

12 tubes of Mighty Putty.... Eessh Someone must love Billy Mays LOL


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

Crimson_Chin said:


> I've heard it dries really quickly, but comes out ok. I'd use if for armiture, but honestly green or brown stuff is probably much better for finishing work.
> 
> I've heard brown is best for armor actually, as it holds edges better than green stuff.


Where do I find brown stuff and do you work it like GS?


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

HorusReborn said:


> 12 tubes of Mighty Putty.... Eessh Someone must love Billy Mays LOL


LOL. No I am an ebay junky. It was too good of a deal to pass up. 12 tubes for 10 bucks plus free shipping.:victory:


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

"Brown Stuff":

http://www.thewarstore.net/kneadatiteputtyandsculpting.html


----------

